# Opera lovers and fans of Guiseppe Verdi



## VivaVerdi (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello there my fellow classical music and opera lovers!

My name is John Hamlet and when I was 10 years old I saw the film AMADUES for the first time. Right after I had seen it I went out and bought my first Mozart album and I have been a lover of classical music ever since.

Now that I am older and just starting out in the film business I have the fortune to be working on a documentary about Guiseppe Verdi and the home he built for retired opera singers and musicians.

Here is a short excerpt from our press release:

"Once gracing the great opera stages of the world, the home's current residents, who range in age from 77-103, are living out their "third act" with dignity and purpose. Comprised of international opera singers, ballet dancers, musicians, conductors and composers, these living legends are still creating, performing and passionately mentoring in-house or visiting students - the future stars of opera, ballet and music. Because of Verdi's extraordinary generosity and strong belief in a dignified musical retirement, over 1,000 of Verdi's "dear companions" have called Casa Verdi home since its opening.

To live here, residents must have "exercised the art of music as a profession." Singers, composers, conductors, musicians, music teachers and dancers pay whatever they can afford; if they have nothing, yet remain able-bodied, dedicated artists, they may still live out their days here for free. Mentoring young music students has always been an important aspect of Casa Verdi's history, and currently 16 gifted students from around the world live here, mentored by these renowned residents."

I hope that some of you will find this project to be of interest and perhaps support our efforts to increase awareness and to make this documentary a reality.

Here is a link to our Indiegogo page:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/viva-verdi-life-s-third-act-may-just-be-the-best-one-after-all









We appreciate any help we can get!

Thank you
John Hamlet


----------

